# My darling. :3



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I got this girl back at the start of April. :3 She's a brindle doe, and today I finally got to take pictures of her!  Here's my darling. ^^


























The first and last are my favorites. :3

I'll be getting here a friend here soon. ^^


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Dizzy is gorgeous! I would love a mouse that looks like her.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

She's such a sweetie!


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Aww, she's pretty! I have a few boys that look like her.


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Aww, Cordane, thank you!  I always think she's got less than desirable markings, but that made me feel great. ^^ I love her all the same no matter what, but still.

Thank you, Mojo!  She's a doll. <3

Westerngate, she's just a simple little brindle, I bet they're thousands that look like her. :') I'd love to see pictures of yours, though. ^^ Where are you located?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Whurmy said:


> Aww, Cordane, thank you!  I always think she's got less than desirable markings, but that made me feel great. ^^ I love her all the same no matter what, but still.


I think the serious breeders would say that her markings should be more defined but she is a doll! I'd adopt a mouse with her colouring any day!


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Whurmy said:


> Westerngate, she's just a simple little brindle, I bet they're thousands that look like her. :') I'd love to see pictures of yours, though. ^^ Where are you located?


Oh, I do need to update my profile! I'm in NC.  And I have a couple picture threads, 'First Brindle Litter' shows the boys well!

By the way, love the pokeball concept! XP


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Aww, thank you!  I really wanted a piebald or merle, but I'm happy to have my brindle girly. ^^

And Western, I asked just because I was wondering if you were in my area. ^^ I'll go look for your photos!  And thank you! :') I'm a big Pokemon nerd.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Whurmy said:


> I'm a big Pokemon nerd.


So am I, my Dad continually tells me to grow up.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Cordane said:


> Whurmy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big Pokemon nerd.
> ...


Haahaa, me too!


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I seriously doubt I will ever grow out of liking Pokemon. I've liked it for ten years and I don't feel my interest waning at all. :')
Thankfully, my parents are very used to it at this point. They've finally stopped saying "You still like Pokemon?"


----------

